# Too early for Romancoke?



## GhostCrab (Sep 5, 2006)

I like the coke... it's kid-friendly, not too far away etc. Is it too early to catch anything there? Has anyone been out there lately?


----------



## GhostCrab (Sep 5, 2006)

Also, I am looking to increase my casting distance. I read a while back that folks cast to (and past) that buoy at da coke and I can probably get 1/3 of the way there IIRC… and I know one of my problems is not having the right gear (rod is short; got it for pond fishing). So if y’all have any suggestions for rod/reel combos for around $100 please suggest. TIA.


----------



## LiteTackleChamp (Jul 29, 2005)

i just got a new surf combo at my work, its a diawa emcast reel on a 10ft rod, was like 79 bucks i think, i love how fast the line peels of the reel(spinning reel), i had to order it but it came in quick and i love it


----------



## GhostCrab (Sep 5, 2006)

bmcox86 said:


> i just got a new surf combo at my work, its a diawa emcast reel on a 10ft rod, was like 79 bucks i think, i love how fast the line peels of the reel(spinning reel), i had to order it but it came in quick and i love it


bmcox86 - thx for the suggestion I will look them up.


----------



## papership (Oct 22, 2006)

increase your casting distance rod & reel is important and also I think when you casting the wind resistance of rig and bait important factor for increase your casting distance 
there is a website breakaway.com they have special rig and weight why don't you check this site. I go to coke often maybe I can show you the breakaway rig to you 
a weeks ago I when coke was nada I think we need wait little bit more for coke


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

coke IS worth waiting for...


----------



## zam (Jun 16, 2004)

Romancoke probally has good fishing now if you hit it at the right time, but I don,t think you can keep any stripers there until june1


----------



## GhostCrab (Sep 5, 2006)

papership said:


> increase your casting distance rod & reel is important and also I think when you casting the wind resistance of rig and bait important factor for increase your casting distance
> there is a website breakaway.com they have special rig and weight why don't you check this site. I go to coke often maybe I can show you the breakaway rig to you
> a weeks ago I when coke was nada I think we need wait little bit more for coke


I can't seem to get that site... 

Thx for the report and PM me next time you go to the coke... maybe I can join you


----------



## GhostCrab (Sep 5, 2006)

zam said:


> Romancoke probally has good fishing now if you hit it at the right time, but I don,t think you can keep any stripers there until june1


I was hoping to see some crokers at the coke. And I will probably look for crabs there too (when it warms up). Ok, please post if you make it out there.


----------



## papership (Oct 22, 2006)

Sorry Ghostcrab 
It was *breakawayusa.com*
I'll pm you next time I am planning to go coke:fishing: 
same to you pm me when you planning to go


----------



## TunaFish (Aug 16, 2001)

I did try a little over a week ago. Only perch and TONS of crabs. Everytime I brought my line in, the bait is gone. Oh yeah, stay away from the pier on wekeends, it'll be packed!!!


----------



## GhostCrab (Sep 5, 2006)

TunaFish said:


> I did try a little over a week ago. Only perch and TONS of crabs. Everytime I brought my line in, the bait is gone. Oh yeah, stay away from the pier on wekeends, it'll be packed!!!


Thx for the info TunaFish. Crabs? Were they big? I may have to get some chicken necks and head out there... spicy bluecrab soup is one of my favorite.


----------



## TunaFish (Aug 16, 2001)

GhostCrab said:


> Thx for the info TunaFish. Crabs? Were they big? I may have to get some chicken necks and head out there... spicy bluecrab soup is one of my favorite.


Don't know the size. I could see my poles getting tapped everytime I cast one out. Doesn't matter if I cast short or far. I have seen some HUGE crabs brought up from that pier in the past. Speaking of crabs, I did see a little one swam in front of the pier at the Peake that night as well.


----------



## bivalvebill (Feb 10, 2007)

zam said:


> Romancoke probally has good fishing now if you hit it at the right time, but I don,t think you can keep any stripers there until june1


I fished there on 5/02 and when i asked a nrp officer he stated that the area was not considered bay proper and that no stripers could be harvested legally until 6/1. this came as a supprise to me, cause I thought that was bay proper. so just a heads up to those who don't know.:fishing: :fishing: :fishing:


----------



## RetroYellow (Jul 21, 2006)

*Okuma Sentara Surf Combo*



GhostCrab said:


> Also, I am looking to increase my casting distance. I read a while back that folks cast to (and past) that buoy at da coke and I can probably get 1/3 of the way there IIRC… and I know one of my problems is not having the right gear (rod is short; got it for pond fishing). So if y’all have any suggestions for rod/reel combos for around $100 please suggest. TIA.


Hi GhostCrab,

I frequent Dicks Sporting Goods at either the Sterling or Fairfax locations (I also live in Loudoun) and among the numerous rods, reels and combos they have to offer, I found the Okuma Surf Rod/Reel combos are a pretty nice starter setup; the 8' combo is $60 or $70 and the 10' combo is $80 (I have two of the 8' combos to use with a different 10' setup that i have). I've only had the chance to use my Okuma rods a couple of times, and to add to that I'm not a very experienced fisherman, but that said; I like those Okumas and I'd recommend them (though it seems like others aren't so fond of them for some reason).

Tight lines,

RetroYellow.


----------



## GhostCrab (Sep 5, 2006)

bivalvebill said:


> I fished there on 5/02 and when i asked a nrp officer he stated that the area was not considered bay proper and that no stripers could be harvested legally until 6/1. this came as a supprise to me, cause I thought that was bay proper. so just a heads up to those who don't know.:fishing: :fishing: :fishing:


Thx for the info... BTW, I am assuming you didn't catch anything since you didn't report as such? Just curious... any bites?


----------



## GhostCrab (Sep 5, 2006)

RetroYellow said:


> Hi GhostCrab,
> 
> I frequent Dicks Sporting Goods at either the Sterling or Fairfax locations (I also live in Loudoun) and among the numerous rods, reels and combos they have to offer, I found the Okuma Surf Rod/Reel combos are a pretty nice starter setup; the 8' combo is $60 or $70 and the 10' combo is $80 (I have two of the 8' combos to use with a different 10' setup that i have). I've only had the chance to use my Okuma rods a couple of times, and to add to that I'm not a very experienced fisherman, but that said; I like those Okumas and I'd recommend them (though it seems like others aren't so fond of them for some reason).
> 
> ...


Thx for the feedback - I'll check them out since the Sterling store isn't too far away.


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

GhostCrab said:


> Thx for the info... BTW, I am assuming you didn't catch anything since you didn't report as such? Just curious... any bites?


Good catch ... Yeah Bill ... where is that report


----------



## fingersandclaws (Oct 17, 2005)

Yeah Bill, PM me a report


----------



## bivalvebill (Feb 10, 2007)

*Let me start by saying*

I managed to keep the skunk away for another day and that god was watching over me. Had some good pullage with a 31 32ish size striper got to the pier had no net so i tried to bring it in with the leader got the fish about 3/4 out of the water and the hook came through the lip  
man i was disappointed and amped up all at the same time(of course no witnesses or pictures so I doubt you'll believe me). Later Wheresbrent showed up and he managed to keep away the skunk for another day as well







Which was quickly released no other fish pulled over the rail while we were there the pier was lonely I was the only one fishing between 11 and 4


----------



## Dumb_as_Rock (Oct 27, 2006)

Great post Bivalvebill, wow those 2 stripers most have been fun to try and pull in. I 've seen some monster at the coke and managed a few myself last year. Good to hear that the coke is alive and well. Unfortanetly I was told by a officer about 2 weeks ago that your not able to keep stripers from romancoke. Does anyone know the rules and regulations for the coke ?


----------



## zam (Jun 16, 2004)

Romancoke is in the Eastern bay, and you can,t keep stripers there until june 1


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

Dumb_as_Rock said:


> Great post Bivalvebill, wow those 2 stripers most have been fun to try and pull in. I 've seen some monster at the coke and managed a few myself last year. Good to hear that the coke is alive and well. Unfortanetly I was told by a officer about 2 weeks ago that your not able to keep stripers from romancoke. Does anyone know the rules and regulations for the coke ?


DAR,

Yep, that's correct. Season opens on the first over there.


----------



## Dumb_as_Rock (Oct 27, 2006)

thank you *zam & fishbait *for clearing that up for me.


----------

